
Cloudy with a high chance of DBMS: a 10-year prediction for enterprise-grade ML - polskibus
https://blog.acolyer.org/2020/02/19/ten-year-egml-predictions/
======
polskibus
the actual CIDR'20 paper: [http://cidrdb.org/cidr2020/papers/p8-agrawal-
cidr20.pdf](http://cidrdb.org/cidr2020/papers/p8-agrawal-cidr20.pdf)

